# Kodak Portra 120



## yellowjeep (Jul 5, 2008)

Does this film not have numbers on the backing paper? I made doubly sure I lined up the arrows this time but I am still not seeing the number in my little window.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 5, 2008)

Nvm. Its there but the window falls in the middle of the 2 line of type. 

Also,
I have the later model C33 with 120/220 compatibility so the little dots are on the bottom rather than the top. When I line up the arrows with the dots and close the back the "1" passes the red window by about 2-3mm. As I wind film though the camera the numbers in the red window get more centered but by frames 11 and 12 the numbers end up below the window.
Is this something to be concerned about or is this just the nature of the beast?


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got my own little thread going here....

What are peoples opinions on Portra? I am not sure about it so far but I haven't given it a fair shake yet. 

Example http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickginther/2644411152/.

Walmart did a decent job processing my film, especially for 1.76 a roll.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 7, 2008)

I shot a wedding last May with Portra 160 NC and 400.  I got great saturation and it responded well to flash photography.  The blues were amazing.  And the reds were vibrant.  Not much with one stop decreased exposure, though, like I might for increased contrast with B&W.  It is a good color film.  If there is such a thing.  I love shooting black and white and do very little color anymore.  But I would shoot Portra again and have no worries.


----------

